# Feeling sick



## nikvik1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi,

I have been living in Portugal for just over a year now and I keep having the same issue when I get ill.

I go to the farmacia and ask for something for flu and always get well over charged for something that doesn't work.

Does anyone know of any good flu medicine available in Portugal?

Thanks in advance 

From ill nick


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Go and see your doctor, but most UK Flu/cold medication available here under slightly different names, are you using right terminology cold is um resfriado or constipação flu is gripe


----------



## nikvik1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Yes I have even spoken in English and they always try to sell me something to put under the tongue for about 20 euros. I just need some advice of what names of stuff that works so I can ask for it?

I have tried c-gripe but this had no effect


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You might have spoken in English but their understanding might be different As I said look for the English brands, it's only names that are different, afraid since we acclimatized to Portugal not had a cold or flu in years and only very slight if we've picked up a bug on a trip back.


----------



## nikvik1 (Oct 12, 2013)

Ok thanks for the help I will keep my eyes open and perhaps try some other stuff. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

nikvik1 said:


> Ok thanks for the help I will keep my eyes open and perhaps try some other stuff. :fingerscrossed:


if you've had 'flu' several times within the space of a year, are you sure it's not some kind of allergy?

that might explain why the flu remedies don't work...

and if it IS flu - I'd have been to the doctor by now !


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

There's not really anything that fixes cold / flu, only medications that relieve the symptoms. There is a type of flu medication (Tamiflu in UK), but that's really only meant to be used if you get something really bad like swine flu.

In terms of the things that relieve symptoms, we do stock up on Lemsip when in the UK, but that's basically just paracetomol and a decongestant - you can get the same combination of ingredients in Portugal if you buy Sinutab (PT brand name). Obviously you can also get generic paramcetomol and ibuprofen. Somehow swallowing Sinutab never feels quite as effective as a Lemsip, so I often swallow the pills with a hot honey and lemon drink!

Another thing that can be useful here is some stuff called Bisolvon, which is a powder you mix with water - this is essentially a mucus thinner (yes, grim I know), but is good if you get chesty. 

If your symptoms are generally "sinusy," I am inclined to agree with an earlier poster that allergies may be to blame. I tend to get bad sinuses here in the winter - no idea what it is I'm allergic too, but it is typically Nov to Feb when I suffer. Last year I couldn't pop my ears properly for about 6 weeks, which was no fun at all.

PS. May be tempting fate here, but I'd agree it's usually easier to stay free of colds and things here - but get on a flight to / from the UK in the winter and you're pretty much sure of getting something!


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

best PT flu medicine: hot red wine with honey --very cheap


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

In Ireland we swear by hot whiskey for colds and flu. Boiling water in glass tumbler ( put teaspoon in glass first to prevent glass from cracking), large measure of whiskey, half a dozen cloves, lemon juice and several spoonsful of sugar. Mix well and sip. Especially good last thing before bedtime, it will sweat the flu out of you. 
Even if it doesn't cure you it will help you sleep!!! Do try it.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Will try that next time---looks good


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Yep it is good, and you can treat yourself at the first sign of a cold. What a great excuse, lol


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lynda s said:


> In Ireland we swear by hot whiskey for colds and flu. Boiling water in glass tumbler ( put teaspoon in glass first to prevent glass from cracking), large measure of whiskey, half a dozen cloves, lemon juice and several spoonsful of sugar. Mix well and sip. Especially good last thing before bedtime, it will sweat the flu out of you.
> Even if it doesn't cure you it will help you sleep!!! Do try it.


Omit sugar replace with honey, it is far better for you and more effective.


----------



## lynda s (Mar 31, 2013)

Brown sugar is usually used, honey changes the flavour, but would work fine if it is your preference.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

lynda s said:


> Brown sugar is usually used, honey changes the flavour, but would work fine if it is your preference.


But proper brown sugar also changes the flavour due to the molasses in it unless you just mean the coloured white sugar that is used as a substitute for demerara.


----------

